# Upgrade to 7D or 5D M II?



## [Dillz] (Jun 4, 2012)

What would be better? I know the 5Dm3 is better but i cant aford that much.  so ive been leaning tword the 7D because it has better video specs and a few others. Anyways what would you suggest getting?


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 4, 2012)

What gear do you already have?  Do you shoot sports or mainly studio work?  Do you have a lot of EF-s lenses?  Can't give good advice without a good explanation of what you're looking for and where you're coming from.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> What gear do you already have?  Do you shoot sports or mainly studio work?  Do you have a lot of EF-s lenses?  Can't give good advice without a good explanation of what you're looking for and where you're coming from.



This^ 

NEED MOAR INFAUX PLOX


----------



## [Dillz] (Jun 4, 2012)

I am using a nikon d60 with 3 lenses but i want to make the switch to cannon and have my nikon be backup cam for a while. I have no cannon gear at the moment. I want to shoot studio fashion and editorial, also rock shows, and short films
.


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2012)

Why do you specifically want to change to Canon?


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 4, 2012)

My Cannon goes boom.


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2012)

Both of these tend to favour fullframe over crop sensor; or give no advantages of one over the other (depends upon the venu and the situation - but anywhere indoors generally favours fullframe)
fashion 
editorial

Strongly favours high ISO - which generally means fullframe cameras will give you the edge.
 rock show

The 7D is strong, but its strengths are in its AF department. For the situations you've suggested ,IF you went canon the 5DMII would be the superior tool for the job. However unless you've specific reasons for going Canon I would suggest saving and going for fullframe Nikon.,


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyway,

consider if 35mm full frame or a cropped sensor are the best for you, that is the decision you are in for. 

IMHO, all other differences in the specs of the 7D and the 5D II are negligible. The frame size is what makes the difference in how the camera feels and how it suits your needs.

What you describe sounds like a 5D to me by the way (studio work). The only case where I usually would prefer a crop sensor is when it comes to sports or wildlife (long and heavy lenses).


----------



## morganza (Jun 4, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> My Cannon goes boom.



Not sure if metaphor, joke or being serious..


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 5, 2012)

morganza said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> > My Cannon goes boom.
> ...


It is a reflex when I read that someone on a photoforum wants to get a Cannon. Cannot do anything about it.


----------



## daarksun (Jun 7, 2012)

If you shoot everything from sports, birds, portraits, landscapes and so on then the 7D is the way to go. The AF and extra reach is very cool for this. The image quality on the 7D is awesome. The 7D can shoot well with any of canons lenses... they don't need to be prime lenses. 

If you will be mostly doing portraits, landscapes and dab a little in some other areas the 5DII is the way to go. Quality is a little better, more pixels, depth of field is great - really needs the higher end lenses on the camera. 

It depends on what you shoot and the funds available for lenses.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Jun 8, 2012)

For what you'll be shooting I would suggest the full frame body (5D Mk II). The 7D and the 5D are completely different tools. Yes, they can both take pictures, but unless you have a very spacious studio if you get the 7D you'll probably find yourself with your back against the wall trying to get the full body shots. The 7D is a GREAT camera for sports and wildlife, but portraits and studio work call for a full frame if you can afford it. As mentioned before just be aware that the 5D series won't mount EF-S lenses like the 7D will.


----------



## deggimatt (Jun 8, 2012)

why not nikon d7000?


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 8, 2012)

Based on the types of photography you mentioned, the 5D II would be the better body.  The 7D has advantages as a "sports/action" camera because it has several features which allow it to burst off shots very quickly, but if you don't have to shoot quickly, a full frame camera such as the 5D II will generally provide more pleasing results.

I am curious as to why you want to switch to Canon.  If you upgraded to a newer Nikon then you could keep your investment in existing lenses rather than start from scratch.  

I shoot Canon -- and have no reason to talk you out of buying a Canon.  But both Canon and Nikon make excellent products and part of the benefit of a DSLR "system" is that when you upgrade, you get to maintain your current investment in gear because the same lenses will work with a new body... as long as you stick to the same brand.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 8, 2012)

As far as video the T2i and 7d are very similar. The 5d has been used for feature length films. I'd go with the 5d any day if I were a canon guy.


----------

